# Mazuri vs LS Mazuri



## Elohi (Nov 9, 2013)

Title should read **Mazuri vs LS Mazuri** sorry about that. 

I was wondering if there is any concern about the soy hulls in mazuri and other tortoise diet pellets since soy is an endocrine disruptor in humans and many animals and a very high percentage of soy is gmo. 
Also, if it's not a long term health concern, awesome because I see that most torts love it.
I read the ls mazuri is different but I'm not sure HOW different it really is. 
I'm wanting to get one or the other, based on which one may be the ultimately better option. Thanks for any and all input. 

Ps, yes I'm sort of a health nut...I am careful about what I put into my family and our beloved pets.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 9, 2013)

Elohi, just from a quick preliminary look, the new LS Mazuri has the timothy hay as primary ingredient now, good, versus the old formula's soy bean hulls being primary ... and probiotics have been added, very good. The weird one for me was aspen. Huh, a tree? Then I read that some aspen tree bark is edible and has vitamin C. I am like you. I am very careful about eating things that are toxic, or whose name I cannot pronounce. I have been mixing Mazuri with Grassland for my babies and I think that this new Mazuri tortoise formula has integrated some of the Grassland ingredients in. I won't be trying it for a few months because I have to deplete what I have but definitely will try the new. I would go with the new one, if I were you, right off the bat.


----------



## james1974 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: RE: Mazuri vs LS Mazuri*



BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Elohi, just from a quick preliminary look, the new LS Mazuri has the timothy hay as primary ingredient now, good, versus the old formula's soy bean hulls being primary ... and probiotics have been added, very good. The weird one for me was aspen. Huh, a tree? Then I read that some aspen tree bark is edible and has vitamin C. I am like you. I am very careful about eating things that are toxic, or whose name I cannot pronounce. I have been mixing Mazuri with Grassland for my babies and I think that this new Mazuri tortoise formula has integrated some of the Grassland ingredients in. I won't be trying it for a few months because I have to deplete what I have but definitely will try the new. I would go with the new one, if I were you, right off the bat.



Sounds good to me,great advice Bee!


----------



## jtrux (Nov 10, 2013)

Elohi, did you ever receive my email?

I've been feeding this to my torts for a little while now. They seem to be pretty enthusiastic about it. Besides the different formula, my favorite thing about it, is the smaller size. My small yellowfoot (~3") can eat it easily, without me having to break or squish it up. My larger Gpb (~6") goes nuts for it, as well.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-82238.html


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 10, 2013)

Does anyone know offhand if it is now available in the 25 lb bag? I have a call into my local feed store to order a big bag, I'd much rather have the new formula. I plan on insisting they try to get it vs the old.


----------



## Cfr200 (Nov 10, 2013)

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Does anyone know offhand if it is now available in the 25 lb bag? I have a call into my local feed store to order a big bag, I'd much rather have the new formula. I plan on insisting they try to get it vs the old.



Yes it is available in the 25lb bag and you can get the bag shipped to you for $4.99. I used to order the bag from my local feed store but it took about 2 weeks now I order it online and get it in less than a week.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 10, 2013)

Cfr200 said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know offhand if it is now available in the 25 lb bag? I have a call into my local feed store to order a big bag, I'd much rather have the new formula. I plan on insisting they try to get it vs the old.
> ...



WOW! Link please?


----------



## jtrux (Nov 10, 2013)

Just go to Mazuri's website.


----------



## jaizei (Nov 11, 2013)

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Cfr200 said:
> 
> 
> > Sulcata_Sandy said:
> ...



http://www.mazuri.com/tortoise.aspx


----------

